# Outdoors > Fishing >  Trout/perch spin rig advice please.....

## bumblefoot

Some advice from the gurus here please!  :Have A Nice Day:  Im looking at doing some spinning for local trout and probably perch here in central Taranaki. Im totally bamboozled as to what to buy! Too many options; but trying to steer clear of H&F stores.  :Wink:  

Im 56 now and havent done any trout fishing since giving it up at about 15. My mentor at the time called spinning chuck and chance and told me that at 13 I had to be a fly fisherman So all I ever did was catch a shit ton of blackberry and willows in the narrow Patea River behind the farm Disillusioned I chucked it in.

Ive sorta narrowed it down to a 5-foot-ish rod. Cant spend a lot, but dont want to buy crap either. Just a good workman-like rod and reel. Ideas for fixed rod for around home or multi-piece/telescopic for backpacking and/or car travelling.

Also; I remember that Toby and Veltic lures were once the go to spinner for trout back in the day. Is that still the case? Or are there other better options now? Again; price is still a consideration.... I often used to use those red and white striped bass lures for perch. They were deadly. You didn't catch as many as a worm; but were always a good size....

I will be looking at fishing the local Patea River around Stratford; and maybe the upper reaches of Lake Rotorangi for perch and maybe trout from the bank; and also maybe directly below the dam. Of course maybe other places like Lake Ratapiko etc too.

Im trying to do the self-sufficiency thing as well as fishing for enjoyment. So am looking at sticking as close to home as possible. I used to fish for perch at Ratapiko a lot and really rate it as an eating fish. Im also considering a kayak for Lake Rotorangi for hunting and fishing trips. 

Maybe even just simply doing a day trip sitting beside the bank; doing my writing and drowning a worm looking for suicidal perch just beside the road..

I have done a search but nothing really came up and I thought a thread like this may help others too. Any help would be gratefully received. Thanks!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

mate....pretty much any rod in the 5-6ft range that is reasonably flexi will do the job....reels are a far cry from what they were 40 years ago....you can pick up a rod n reel combo from most hardware stores for under $50 that will do just fine. watch for wear on bail arm where nylon slips through,if a groove starts,bin it as it will scratch the crap out of your line.
lures...yip veltics n tobies work just as good as they always did. tazzie devils throw further but need fast retrieve in shallow water,awesome for trolling. rapalas are always good fish catchers,but at the price they cost,catching willow across unwadable stream is painful....cheap imitations work almost as good. plenty of soft baits out there,yet to try them myself.... worming is as deadly as always.
I will go onto trademe as link a couple that look ok to me.
for what its worth one of my favourite trout rods is a 4 ft warehouse special the boy broke the butt of.I drilled hole in bit of shovel handle and fitted an old reel seat...Ive caught so many trout on that rod its not funny.it bends like a willow in a gale and looks like crap (probably why the theiving mongrels who took my telescopic rod out of my boat left wee rod behind)  looks are decieving.

----------


## bumblefoot

Awesome advice!!! Thank you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

something as basic as this will get you started...dip ya toes before spending big $$$

https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/fis...79823f6cac-006

----------


## bumblefoot

> something as basic as this will get you started...dip ya toes before spending big $$$
> 
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/fis...79823f6cac-006


Primo! thank you so much :-)

----------


## Micky Duck

heck go on trademe... above link will get you to where needed,hit lowest price and stop at hundy bucks...there are some very tidy sets on there.maxima makes great nylon...spool up with 6lb......and you wont look back.
feel free to P.M. with any questions if you dont wont to post in open.

----------


## Maca49

Trout and perch fishing, haven’t fished perch for years, but the Kourarua Dam, Gladstone, in the Wairarapa. Used to set up a bubble float with a trace, hook and worms. Sit back with a beer and wait. Perch spines are a bastard but good eating!! Good luck

----------


## kiwijames

Get yourself a combo from your local. Sick to the name brand stuff. Shimano, Daiwa, Abu Garcia. Longer rods will help you cast further and lighter will also let you throw smaller lures. The two combined will increase your spend though, as too achieve both uses higher modulus carbon fiber at a price. Smaller water typically needs smaller lures. Veltics and similar are still the go to. Toby's can be good but maybe the smaller cousins like Mepps or Zeds may be a better all rounder. 
Your mate was right too. Once you get the hang of fishing or are older than 13 then dredging for fish should be left for children, beginners or the infirm. It's just not cricket to be a grown man and still use a spinning rod.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I have a shimano backbone Elite 4 piece 2-5kg Rod with a Shimano Sedona HD 2500 reel spooled with 8lb braid and it's a brilliant wee setup, feels much more quality to use than its price range would have you believe, drag is butter smooth and rod is real nice action especially considering it's a 4 piece.. I had the same setup but with a 2 piece rod before but ended up snapping the rod going through some scrub with it in the gun rack on the 4 wheeler so went to the 4 piece as it's much easier to transport.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Here is the combo but it's the 2 piece rod which is 3-5kg so a slightly heavier action 

https://www.burnsco.co.nz/shop/fishi...BoCRV4QAvD_BwE

----------


## Moa Hunter

If you are serious and prepared to spend around 2 hundy then the 'Dragon' 4pc 8 foot trout rod is impossible to beat. The blank is as good as a GL Loomis, jap graphite. Will do all from perch to salmon.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Re lures etc, depends on the water. There is a level of knowledge involved in looking at a piece of water, evaluating it and deciding what to use and how to fish the particular water - casting upstream onto a riffle and drop-off with a bladed spinner in fast water , downstream with a Toby in deeper water, across and down everywhere else with a Rapala or jelly bean.
Get to know your lure and know it's correct retrieve speed for it too have a correct action and what the correct retrieve speed feels like 'on the rod' when the lure is being retrieved. Do this by standing on the bank and watching the lure's action at different retrieve speeds. Read these last two sentences 10 times.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I love shimano but their warranty around here is f!@#$%g meaningless.

Hence I'd point you towards most of the other big brands.  Personally I run a Okuma Ceymar 30 which is a beast of a real for trout( even handles blue cod at 150m apparently!) 

You can get a decent wee setup for $100+150. 

For lure selection you cant go past having a fee Toby's in there and some tassie devils work a treat.

Veltics and mepps spinners are mint wee pieces to have in you're box too.

If you have some with a bit of pink, bit of silver, bit of gold, bit of green and some darker ones for colouring you'll get em.

You're rivers up there may differ slightly to what I'm fishing round here but most of the principles remain ;-)

----------


## bumblefoot

Thanks for your help everyone and sorry for the delay in replying. After a lot (over thinking ha ha) of research and taking everyone's views into consideration I've decided to get this combo. Seems to be good bang for buck for a general purpose rig. Thanks again  :Have A Nice Day: 

https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/soft-...-6in-3-6kg-2pc

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Thanks for your help everyone and sorry for the delay in replying. After a lot (over thinking ha ha) of research and taking everyone's views into consideration I've decided to get this combo. Seems to be good bang for buck for a general purpose rig. Thanks again 
> 
> https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/soft-...-6in-3-6kg-2pc


Abu reels are good in those package deals and last well. Not as well balanced as shimano but they last longer. I would go with an 8lb / 3.7 kg 'Dragon' Invisiline to spool it. Very strong and abrasion resistant and great strength for diameter and will give you two years. Also cheaper than most others. Maxima is good but thick so reduces cast length. Suffix is a disaster and looses strength very quickly as do many other american lines.

----------


## bumblefoot

Thank you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

The silly thing is just how exciting this decrepit old bugger is at the thought of going fishing again after so many years!

----------


## bumblefoot

Another question! Sorry.... With the Patea River being low at the moment, what would be a good spinning lure to try for browns and rainbows? Thanks :-)

----------


## muzza

veltecs are good - red or black. green is ok too

----------


## Moa Hunter

What are the browns and bows feeding on ? Have you got a set of fishing glasses so that you can watch the trout.
My guess would be that the water is too warm all day and the fish will be laying deep in the cold holes, and active at night and early in the morn before the water warms again. ( unless they are on cicadas)
Try a black magic jellybean with enough split shot for it to cast and sink to depth. Put the split shot a foot up from the JB. Fish the JB with a pause move pause type retrieve.

----------


## bumblefoot

Thank you both!!!! Sorry for all the newbie questions..... A newbie (nearly) 57-year old......  :Wink:

----------


## muzza

just trying to work this stuff out too - after about 30 years away.

----------


## bumblefoot

> just trying to work this stuff out too - after about 30 years away.


I see you're from the 'Naki too. Remember; just save a few fish for me!  :Wink:

----------


## Micky Duck

you can buy cheaper rapala type lures off trademe sometimes VERY cheaply.....smaller is better but you will need to run light line to cast any distance.4lb maxima was great with tiny wee lures for me.the beauty of a rapala type lure is the floating ones give you time to react and sort your shit before starting to wind them in,when they start to dive,pause and it lifts...the softbaits sort of work the opposite way,pause and they sink,wind and they lift.
in low water dont be afraid to blind fish rapids....often fish will be holding in the faster water as its cooler,more oxygenated and food is moving past,added bonus they not so likely to see you and have to grab it quick before its gone past.

----------


## bumblefoot

Thank you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

I'm a bit mixed up; should I use braid or mono? Thanks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

I still use mono...still using same rod Mum bought me 40 years ago..... dont over think it. less than 8lb will cast better 6lb is about perfect,a happy medium between cast easy and snap easy.

----------


## bumblefoot

> I still use mono...still using same rod Mum bought me 40 years ago..... dont over think it. less than 8lb will cast better 6lb is about perfect,a happy medium between cast easy and snap easy.


Thank you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## muzza

Not sure were you live in Taranaki , but you shouldnt discount perch fishing for practice. Ratapiko and Rotorangi have no shortage of them, and access is easy.

----------


## bumblefoot

> Not sure were you live in Taranaki , but you shouldnt discount perch fishing for practice. Ratapiko and Rotorangi have no shortage of them, and access is easy.


Yup; I'm going to do more perch fishing. I'm trying to do the self sufficiency thing so think they are a good choice. I used to fish Ratapiko for perch when I was at high school. I'm looking to get  a kayak, throw on the 223 and a rod, camping gear and explore Lake Rotorangi later this year  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

Last question; promise!  :Wink:  Is there any benefit from getting a 7' rod over a 6' 6" spinning rod for general purpose fishing of small to med rivers? Thanks  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Moa Hunter

Longer is better. A man will land more fish with a longer rod. It makes playing of them better because the longer rod absorbs more shock when the fish makes a sudden dash. Go to the 8' 4pc Dragon Trout.

----------


## bumblefoot

Thank you!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## MB

Longer rods give you more bank clearance as well, so you can avoid weed/branches/bushes at your feet. Longer rods also make it harder to avoid overhanging branches. Everything is a tradeoff and it's something of a personal choice. I like 7ft rods for small rivers, longer for larger rivers and lakes.

----------


## bumblefoot

I've been looking at this https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/soft-...-7ft-2-4kg-2pc

----------


## Micky Duck

BUT a longer rod is a pain in the arse when you solo and trying to get fish into net....flyrods are the pinnicle of this issue.... in fact its an issue in small dingy too....you have to trust person on net and piss off back to other side of boat,lifting rod high to lift fish to surface while they scoop net under it.... swings n roundabouts.

----------


## bumblefoot

> in fact its an issue in small dingy too....


Hmmm hadn't thought of that as I'm thinking of getting a fishing kayak for Lake Rotorangi.....

----------


## Moa Hunter

> BUT a longer rod is a pain in the arse when you solo and trying to get fish into net....flyrods are the pinnicle of this issue.... in fact its an issue in small dingy too....you have to trust person on net and piss off back to other side of boat,lifting rod high to lift fish to surface while they scoop net under it.... swings n roundabouts.


I disagree. It all comes down to technique. If the rod is pointing vertical it doesn't matter how long it is because the rod hand (right) is the same distance from the net hand (left) as it is with a four foot rod. And with a long rod there will be more fish to land too. 7' is better than 6'6" and the same with rods

----------


## Micky Duck

yip BUT as in case of fly rod...by the time the bend is taken into accout as well as the 9-14ft leader/trace   its a heck of a stretch to get rod back far enough to bring fish into the net. if your rod was truely verticle there is no bend in it...no pressure on line.... a longer handle on landing net solves the issue as does a 2nd person to hold the net....
but the sheilahs will say size doesnt matter its all in how you use it.

----------


## bomber

6"6 rod and a 2500 reel, spool 6lb mono, to start with. Go for a bladed spinner sz 2 , mepps black fury and veltic work well get a few different colors. Use the smallest snap clip swivel (stops line twist and easy to change lures). 
My go to is a 6"6 okuma nanomatrix,  Okuma Helios reel with 4lb mono.  But any rod or reel will work to start with, also maybe some rapala lures for any deeper water. 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

@bomber Thank you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bomber

> @bomber Thank you


I'll be hopefully up Taranaki next weekend hoping to wet the line,while there if the borders still open

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingrid 51

Re lures: I get a real buzz from making my own. Two weeks ago I bought a mother of pearl bracelet for $2 off T/M. Carefully drilled holes at each end allowed split rings and ring -swivel combo to be fitted. The natural twist of the pearl offers really wobbly action. Kept five very nice rainbow from Monday, when nothing else worked.

----------


## bumblefoot

Level 3 coming up; I can finally buy my rod and actually go fishing!

----------


## bumblefoot

Couldn't wait so bought it today.....  :Wink:

----------


## Micky Duck

keep us posted bud......be neat to see you with some fish.

----------


## trooper90

All good info there and remember perch are a great eating fish too a very nice white flesh just fry them up in butter. Some bones but pull out easily. I can recommend a good book if you can find it is Spin Fishing in NZ by Tony Orman definitely not just chuck and chance!
PS watch out for the dorsal fin on a perch.

----------


## muzza

yes - I am about to go perch fishing once this level of stupid is reduced

----------


## bumblefoot

Is it wrong to be an old fart but be as excited as a kid for something as silly as going fishing again? I used to fish a lot for perch in Lake Ratapiko when i was younger but have never caught a trout. The info on here has been brilliant, Thank you everyone! 

I might go to the Scout Den pool on the Patea River in town to try and get my first trout. There should still be  few left from those released for the take a kid day. A bit like visiting a lady of the night to get your first one out of the way.......  :Wink:  

This is what I bought. https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/soft-...-6in-3-6kg-2pc

 I could have got the same rod and spooled with braid from H&F in NP but won't shop there after they messed me around with a rifle I bought.....

They are holding the rod till I decide on lures etc and for Level 3 of course. They are going to spool it for me.  I thought I may as well get it done and then do it myself afterwards.

----------


## bumblefoot

I always used to cook up the perch; was damn nice. My brother used to use a worm whereas I used a red and white striped spinner. I didn't catch as many as with a worm but they were usually a lot bigger

----------


## muzza

Bumblefoot - Magnum Sports will do you a much better deal than that other store , and they are local people.

I havent fished much for years so its going to be bit exciting for me too

----------


## bumblefoot

They had bugger all rods; but I usually buy everything else of them. I've got a rifle sitting in there just waiting for my renewed license to arrive...........

----------


## MB

Let us know how you go. I did a bit of small river trout fishing before lockdown and was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. Only small fish, nothing over a pound. I'll make no apology for reposting a picture as I haven't done anything of interest since then.

----------


## Trigger

Had the light setup to recce around earlier in the year to see if I could find a spawning pair to strike but all I got was them juvies. Maybe next time I will bring the ultralight setup instead.

----------


## bumblefoot

Good stuff everybody!

----------


## bomber

> Is it wrong to be an old fart but be as excited as a kid for something as silly as going fishing again? I used to fish a lot for perch in Lake Ratapiko when i was younger but have never caught a trout. The info on here has been brilliant, Thank you everyone! 
> 
> I might go to the Scout Den pool on the Patea River in town to try and get my first trout. There should still be  few left from those released for the take a kid day. A bit like visiting a lady of the night to get your first one out of the way.......  
> 
> This is what I bought. https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/soft-...-6in-3-6kg-2pc
> 
>  I could have got the same rod and spooled with braid from H&F in NP but won't shop there after they messed me around with a rifle I bought.....
> 
> They are holding the rod till I decide on lures etc and for Level 3 of course. They are going to spool it for me.  I thought I may as well get it done and then do it myself afterwards.


Good starter kit and will last well.
I do have a black max reel as 1 of many spare, good drag and seems reliable. Go for 6lb mono to start with, I use 4 or 6lb mono in Nth Island Rivers/lakes. Catch more on 4lbs but loose a few on landing. This is last one on 4lb before lockdown, although the river runs through my bubble here

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblefoot

@bomber Thank you. Nice fish!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## bumblefoot

Has anyone had any experience with this spinner for trout? On special at the moment! 

https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/kilwe...ok-zebra-qty-1

----------


## Micky Duck

its a varient of the common mepps/veltics.....great in rough water fished by casting upstream and across,bring it back past boulder lies....the green n black gold was our goto colour...others swear by red....yellow goes good in other places too.

----------


## MB

I'm sure that would work bumblefoot, most things do. I haven't used that particular model, but I've noticed in the past that cheaper spinners can require a faster retrieve to get the blade going. Fine if the trout are in the mood, but not so much if they are feeling a bit lazy. Something else to consider: https://www.marine-deals.co.nz/black...-spinning-lure I like them because they don't cause any line twist. Our friends in China have much cheaper versions.

----------


## bumblefoot

Thank you both; I've learnt so much from this thread!

----------


## bumblefoot

Well a parcel of goodies arrived in the post today..... Some jellybeans and Berkley minnow softbaits underneath too..... Trout season doesn't start until October. But you can fish the Patea dam below the Mangamingi bridge all year except May.....

----------


## Moa Hunter

Where are the white tummy Rapalas with black shading along the back ??? Jellybeans and split shot good choice

----------


## bumblefoot

> Where are the white tummy Rapalas with black shading along the back ??? Jellybeans and split shot good choice


Rapalas in the next batch. They are pretty expensive and I'm a bit short of $ssss at the moment as I'm putting money together for a scope for my new 308. The Kilwell blue and Zebra spinners  were on a cheap special ($2.49 ea) so thought they'd be good for perch. I won't cry if I lose them at that price. I bought a few hex spinners for kahawai too

----------

